# How do bears scratch their backs on Drummond Island?



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Friend shot this once in a lifetime video last week while deer hunting on Drummond Island.

Pretty cool!!  


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrN1ZJuD-xI"]Da Bears on Drummond Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Awesome! Thank you!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Great Video...TYVM for sharring.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very cool!

Thanks!

John


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

She's making a scent tree.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

She's got moves like a stripper:SHOCKED: Awewsome video and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Great video! Thanks for sharing it.

tjstebb


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Some awesome video.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That was great..


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, she's really working that tree!!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing it.

Good hunting!


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

That was really cool.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

great video..:yikes:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Too cool.....TY for posting


----------

